# My son's first squirrel hunt



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well I was all prepared to take my son Jackson (age 4) on his first trip deer hunting this Sunday. My buddy had one tag left and we were going to walk some woods for him to fill his lisence. I decided to bring Jackson with to tag along and walk with me in the trees. I ended up getting him an orange hat and a medium orange vest (which I had to alter with ALOT of safety pins). He woke up Sunday morning and came upstairs with his blue blanket and his orange vest. While Jackson was at Sunday School I get word from my friend saying he was sick and wasn't going to go out today. My wife said "Jackson will be heartbroken...you have to go take him and do something".

So we took the 22 mag, and went to the same river bottom anyway and went squirrel hunting and looking for deer. He did a great job for being 4. He walked very quietly, whispered the whole time. He just needs to work on being less fidgety on stand (what 4 year old doesn't?).

Anyway...we put the stalk on two red squirrels and got them. He enjoyed looking for them in the fallen leaves.

Now I have to preserve the tails and claws since he wants them in his room!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very cool!

First of many hunting pictures of him!

Congrats!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Attaboy Fallguy!!!!!
Here's to many years of hunting with the kids!!! :beer:


----------



## squirrel hunter (Jul 25, 2007)

hey nice job jackson i wish my dad would have started me earlier like yours did good luck tracking your deer. :sniper:


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome! Great picture! You must be very proud. I replied to your note (twice). If I can help you preserve that memory let me know.

Bill


----------

